# Starting a Fancy Loft



## dyna1994 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looking into starting a loft of Moravian Strassers for my son to manage. Found a guy in New Mexico that imports some beautiful black lace. I am new to this and would appreciate any input into the breed, etc.
Thanks


----------

